# Can you house any other fish with Betta fishes?



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Hi, I have a Betta in his own tank, Im just wondering, do ANY fish go well with Betta? Perhaps community type fish?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Depends on the beta's temperment. He could be ornery and attack all his tank mates. I had a super delta male that killed a panda cory and would have attacked other fish if they weren't faster than him. I have 2 males in a 20g with other corys, bn pleco, endlers and they get along fine. The 2 males would flare and posture and then swim off to their end of the tank. So...just have to be careful with more docile fish.

How big is your tank? A bigger tank will give you more options.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Personally I've never had any trouble with aggression from my bettas, other than towards their own species, but like hp10bII says they have their own personalities... I have seen aggressive ones before. The ones I have owned have all lived in community tanks though, and have been no more aggressive than any semi-aggressive community fish. 

I have also had males of different Betta species together in community tanks, and they completely ignored each other. There are dozens of Betta species though, and some might tend to be more aggressive than others. I don't know for sure.


----------



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Today I got 6 Neon tetras, they are living with the betta fish. They get along fine, and the betta doesn't even flare but hangs around them. 

Now I am wondering, how do I make sure the neon tetras are eating? It seems they dont swim up to the surface when I put food in the tank, then the food gradually gets sucked up by the filter and redistributed which is a little annoying. Mr. Betta of course eats at the surface right when I put the food in the tank, sometimes eating the food I intended to give to the tetras. Any solutions?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Your neon tetras arn't eating because they are stressed and are not settled into the tank yet.

They should start eating within a few days if your water conditions are okay. Do you have any testing kits?


----------



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Yes I have a testing kit, the water should be OK. Thanks for the tip. I wonder if I need those feeder rings though, because it seems the tetras dont really make their way up to the surface to feed.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I have housed a male betta with my community tank of tetras, guppies and such for years - I have a large tank and I find that even if the betta is in 'a mood' - the tetras are far too fast for the betta to catch up. He seems to have claimed a portion of the upper tank for himself and all is good. The guppies and betta don't ever seem to interact, so maybe it is just what they get used to. 

Neons aren't surface eaters like the betta is, so you'll won't see the neons coming to the surface of the water very often to eat - they will eat as the food sinks and is midwater.

Good luck.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

as pandamom says tetras are mid tank feeders. as the food sinks they will swim to it and eat it, or spit it back out again, if they dont like it. I find with my community fish, each species feeds at different levels, however I have also learned when some of them are hungry they will grab food before you even open the darn container!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

you will need tiny pellets for the neons or crushed flake. the betta pellets are a bit big for neons. id do a bit of flake for them.the tiny pellets will sink and get into the substrate.
I have bettas in with goldfish, ive had them with red zebra danios, betta, frog, habrosus cory, even had one in with the angels at the shop. and discus as well get along fine with them. 
guppies don't work as the betta ruins their tails. too much like waving food. also any nippy fish that would go after the bettas tail doesn't work. but if you have a small school of tetras its fine. if no heater,,then white clouds are a good choice. tough little fish. I even had my betta in with cherry shrimp..and they didn't disappear. I have him in a 5 gallon spec tank. but lots of cover .


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is your tank heated? If not it might be too cold for the neons to eat.


----------



## binkysmom (Apr 28, 2014)

I've got some neons with a Betta in my work tank. He's pretty docile (although he did kill the 2 ghost shrimp). The one I have at home I wouldn't dare put anything except a snail in with him - very active and high strung.


----------



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Yeah my betta is doing fine with the tetras as well. its a heated tank. my betta acts like a dog sometimes...ie. dashing around the tank superfast...jumping on food. swimming in crazy circles..following my finger when i put it up to the tank..its quite funny.


----------

